# Replacing treble hooks with single hooks.



## Kayakfisherman (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

Im replacing all the treble hooks on my lures to single hooks. What type of hook should I replace them with. 

Thanks.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Don't know, what are your goals?


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie (Oct 6, 2011)

Personally I'd use Siwash hooks. Size will depend on the treble youre replacing and the body its attached to. Youll want to make sure that if there are 2 or more hooks on the bait, they cant overlap and get fouled.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

For ice fishing, I usually replace all treble hooks on my spoons with an octopus hook of appropriate size...I do this for walleye and perch


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

ih772 said:


> Don't know, what are your goals?


Some people say they have better hook-ups when the treble has been replaced with a single.

The guys I know who do this will replace the last hook on a body bait with a single but leave the other trebles.


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

My preference are Gamakatsu siwash hooks.

For mini sized spoons I use a 1/0.
For standard sized spoons I use a 2/0.
For magnum sized spoons I use a 3/0.

I don't have near as many fish become unbuttoned with singles & once hooked with fewer hook points in the net it means less tangles & reduced blood loss out of my fingers when extracting the lure.


----------



## MiketheElder (Jun 23, 2003)

syonker said:


> My preference are Gamakatsu siwash hooks.
> 
> For mini sized spoons I use a 1/0.
> For standard sized spoons I use a 2/0.
> ...


----------

